
Show HN: My dogfooded Bookmarking Site / rss-crawler / ... - NicoJuicy
http://handlr.sapico.me/?SearchTerm=%5BARTIFICIAL-INTELLIGENCE%5D+
======
justboxing
Nice work! Looks like HN / Reddit in terms of functionality and layout.

Really impressed that you've built all the features like RSS crawler,
taxonomy, user and role management etc.

------
NicoJuicy
Side note:

I have been low-level dogfeeding this for a couple of years for personal use (
it was a MVP for a company). It's actually quite usefull.

Things i have included:

\- RSS crawler ( depending on the user that submitted it. Eg. TaglyBot is
mostly the one i used for adding RSS-Feeds)

\- Tag Synonyms/Hierarchy/Administration ( that's why i used the A.I. tag)

\- Comments

\- User Management / Role Management

\- Popular /Upvoted tags

\- You can drag tags to the top, to bookmark them for personal use ( if
loggedin)

\- Url modifiers through prefixes or affixes on the url ( Reason:
circomventing paywalls by using the facebook sharer as a prefix, ... -
Companies mostly use this kind of trick for Social Media)

\- Custom js elements depending on a certain tag ( eg. you can add HTML
through using the HTML tag) - yeah, enjoy screwing me :p

\- Those custom JS elements are generated server using the V8 engine ( for SEO
purpose)

\- generic button / link behaviour ( eg. there's a button to "Post to HN" ). I
posted too much on HN for a while as i found it easier to "Bookmark it to
HandlR", add the tags and then press "Post To HN"

\- There's a private mode that only lists your own votes and submitted items (
not sql optimized though, very slow for now)

\- There's a bookmarklet, so you can drag a URL to the bookmarklet. It will
redirect you to the handler site so you can submit it.

\- If you only add a link, it will fetch the <Title> of the remote site ( easy
for fast submitting)

\- Create alternative url's ( eg.
[http://brugge.sapico.me](http://brugge.sapico.me) for crawling the local
news/ activities related to where i live)

\- ...

It's just a side project, but i just improved the sql index for the many-to-
many relationship for Tags/Items and planned to do a Show HN for fun.

Tech related:

\- Plain old Asp.Net MVC with some jquery and mustache ( for the custom html
elements), a V8 engine as custom javascript view engine and a DDD-layered
application.

I mostly use IQueryable instead of Lists though, for ease of programming.

I ( before i submitted it here) also added a cache for 60 seconds ( hug of
death is expected) and a new post doesn't go to the Newest url now ( since it
would be confusing because of the caching).

PS. HN is amazingly simple though

PS 2. The company went for sharepoint a couple of years ago and very recently
they contacted me again :p

